# Sunken above eye



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

I was told that this horse was 11, i haven't gotten a chance to try and look at his teeth yet, but i noticed the dip above his eye looks more sunken than normal, he's been severely neglected in the past but is healthy now. The vet comes soon to float his teeth, should i expect bad news about his age? He's an awesome ride and i planned on getting him started on the barrel pattern, but not if he's already 20+.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

One of our horses came to us in bad shape -- under weight, poor muscle tone, sick. He had really deep hollows above his eyes. He's only 12 (for sure -- he is registered). They have filled in over the past year.


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

Cedar & Salty said:


> One of our horses came to us in bad shape -- under weight, poor muscle tone, sick. He had really deep hollows above his eyes. He's only 12 (for sure -- he is registered). They have filled in over the past year.


Interesting, I'm hoping that's all it is.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've seen the exact opposite, an overweight horse with much deeper depressions than that, so it isn't necessarily weight related, I'd think.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Actually, after looking at his picture from earlier today, they are still pretty deep. Maybe some are just deeper than others. Shrug.


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

Cedar & Salty said:


> Actually, after looking at his picture from earlier today, they are still pretty deep. Maybe some are just deeper than others. Shrug.


They look just like my guys from the front! 
I'll try to get a picture of his teeth and that'll give me a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Usually it can be a sign of age but a sick horse will hollow out too. 

Some are always deeper than others. If he is well, happy and willing I wouldn't bother about it.


----------



## jrc111 (Aug 7, 2017)

All of my 20+ yo horses have that atrophy. That being said, Galvayne's Groove of the corner upper incisor should be able to tell you ages 10 to 25/30.


----------

